# William Lyford on the new covenant, established in Christ’s blood



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2021)

The New Covenant is established in the Blood of Christ, and it doth contain two chief Blessings or Promises (namely) free pardon of Sin, and the writing of his Laws in our hearts, that is, the conditions of the New Covenant, which God requires of us; _He_ promiseth to _write them in our hearts;_ He doth not leave it to our frail wills, whether we will perform them or no; but he gives the Ability, and the Graces themselves, whereby we shall infallibly be led on unto Salvation; and for this purpose, Christ did not only die for us, but rose again, & sits at the right hand of God, making intercession for us. ...

For more, see William Lyford on the new covenant, established in Christ’s blood.


----------

